

Stolen Tesla Splits In Half and Explodes Following Police Pursuit - velodrome
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/07/04/7-injured-after-tesla-crashes-into-west-hollywood-building-following-police-pursuit/

======
feld
It did not explode. The scattered batteries burned. There was no explosion.

Stop with the stupid sensationalism.

------
gasda
Why a high speed pursuit, can't the Tesla be remotely tracked and disabled?

~~~
hashtag
This is disabled by default due to privacy reasons from what I understand. The
company only have tracking and analytics enabled on their own cars (such as
those tested by the press).

~~~
coleca
Wasn't this stolen from a dealership? Surprised they wouldn't have it turned
on before they sold the car.

~~~
hashtag
I didn't see where it said anything about being stolen from a Tesla Store.
Tesla doesn't sell through dealerships.

------
simplemath
Sensationalist headline... this is not news. Any vehicle stands a significant
chance of splitting in half and exploding in a collision at 100+ MPH

